# My high elf army project!



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, thought id start blogging the progress of my High elves. Its all a bit higgledy piggledy in that one day i might paint 30 spear elves, and then on a less productive day i might just do the hair of a mage. I like to take my time and mix things up so i dont get bored, so its not the most organised of projects.
Anyway, here are a few pictures of my latest addition to my collection, my Prince on Star Dragon!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice additions on the tail... Orange! like florescent orange. Or a mix of all of them like a church window esk sort of thing


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Dragon Prince Testers*

These are two of my ten dragon princes. Tried out two colours here to see which i like. Turns out i like them both, so i've decided to keep the champion blue, and paint the rest of the unit in green. Wha do you guys think??


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Assembling the Spear Horde, and WIP Eagle*

Just some early shots of puttin together my spear elves horde, assembling them in a phalanx formation. there will be ninety of them al together, but in games i will divide them up into smaller units.

Also some shots of painting up one of my 'eagles'. I do also have a model to use as a giffon, which somewhat justifies these guys being used as eagles. Just wait and see...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Lions*

Just a quick pic of one of my lion chariots in early stages! Please do let me know what you all think, be great to have some feed back!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I am liking the Dragon princes I think the blue champion makes him stand out which is good. 
The spear elves have an epic action poses which work really really well, but i feel the spearmen behing the champion and musician should be pointed forward too it looks like a gap inbetween each side.
The Griffin is nice maybe abit too brown. Love the tiger/leopard spots maybe make the blue on its head ligher just to balance the colours abit.
Lions are good and need finishing!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*More WIP Dragon Princes*

Just thought id show you how iv painted my princes. Started off with blocking in green, blue and bronze foundations onto the armour and fabric/hair areas, before drybrushing over the bronze with silver and adding silver detailing on other metalic areas. 
I then washed over the whole model with a well watered down black undercoat paint, and left to completelty dry (takes aaaages).
Once dry, i began to add a layer of light green onto the horses barding. I felt a second layer was needed on the "helmets".
I then blocked in the horns, teeth, hooves, horse flesh and lance with a light brown basecoat, and painted gems and shield details with orange basecoat. The face of the rider was paintd in with a fleshy base.
At this stage i also went over any fabric with a light blue layer.
Then, i layered a bone colour over the horns, teeth, hooves, horse flesh and lance, and then layered white over these areas (excluding the lance) aswell as over the light blue on the fabric.
Finally i washed over the face with flesh wash, and highlighted the orange details with a medium orange layer, a light orange and then a yellow finish.
White was used to pick up and other small details on the shield eg. Runes.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I said green dragon, just 'cause they're retro and they fit in with the Dragon Prince barding.

Want to see painted dragon. Want to see now. :biggrin:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

For anyone whos interested, this is my army, which enlists each model in my collection (excluding a bolt thrower and a few spare characters);

Prince Star Dragon Great weapon Armour of Caledor Vambraces of Deffence Amulet of Light - 627
Arch Mage Lvl4 Book of Hoeth Shadow - 360
(987)
Noble BSB Guardian Phoenix Helm of Fortune Banner of the World Dragon - 206
Mage Lvl2 Power Stone Barded Steed - 171 
Mage Lvl2 Dispell Scroll - 155
(532)
29 Spearmen FC - 286 (x3) - 858
18 Archers Musician - 192
(1050)
Lion Chariot - 140 (x2) - 280
Trianoc chariot - 85 (x2) - 170
6 Dragon (Lion) Princes FC - 230
10 Dragon Princes FC - 350
5 Ellyrian Reavers Musician - 92
11 Sword Masters FC - 195
(1422)
Great Eagle - 50 (x2) - 100
(100)

3997 Total


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

Hue hue. Massive elves pics here and I like. I hope we could see better pics from your so-well-treated models on the future, as flash or light "burn" their highlights. As mentioned above details on the dragon's tail are really well done. Gratz. And keep on posting. 


About that painted dragon someone asked, yep, I want to see that too 

some rep+ from me bro!



edit: Oh. And the drake should be white. H.Elves try to be the noble-kind guyz on WHFB. Having this on my mind, and what's the alignement of white dragons on DnD, I believe they suit most!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou all for your comments so far! 
Jim, i agree with needing to improve my picture quality. Will try get a better set up with decent lighting so i dont need the flash anymore. 
Interesting to hear everyones thoughts on the dragon so far...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Griffon Prince WIP Shots*

Some WIP shots of early stages of my Alternative princes mount, a 'proper' griffon  Felt that this justified using the island of blood griffons as eagles. Simple conversion of scraping away the detailing (all that lovely empire detailing :/ ) off the breast plate and adding a HE style sigil made from a shield crest and a chariot part, along with greenstuff flames. Let me know what you think please!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*More Griffon WIP shots*

Some more shots of my Griffon, felt like bieng a bit daring on the rump end. Very happy with how the white tiger stripes came out, was worried it would look a bit cheesy but i feel its worked well. What about you?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice to see a quality WHF plog moving along.

Great work so far keep it coming.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Quick Update, Chariot, Spearman.*

Just a few shots, chariot just needs the base finishing now, will post a section on how a do my bases some time soon. Also, a quick tester for my spearmen. He will have a shield soon, painting seperately. 
One of these guys down, only 79 to go...  :L (not counting my 10 seaguard from IoB)


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*First 'Eagle' and Griffon finished.*

Few more shots of my first of two 'eagles' and the griffon finished.
I think i want to make the griffons legs yellower, maybe its beak aswell so it looks more like the Red Kite that i based it on.
The next 'eagle' will be painted up as a balled eagle, maybe with a bengal striped rump?
Also, did anyone notice the very subtle conversion on the chariot? The icon on the harnesses is a griffon, made by combining the eagle and lion icons. Its the small things in life... :L


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Very nice, very nice. 

Dragon should be blue or orange in my opinion. Partly because they are my fave colors, and partly because they tie in with the elves. 

Or at least mine. I had a lot of bronze/gold armour on the elites. 

But I like this stuff. Good to see it coming along. 

Have some rep. 

About your eagles, I am assuming you meant bald eagle. I painted my eagles as other birds of prey. Peregrine, red-shouldered and barred. 

And the 2nd part of a griffon/manticore/whatever should always be a tiger. Once again, go orange. 

And LoTR just got some new eagles. Might want to give them a shot.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Blue always looks good. I said orange though, if your good. I say based off your talents you could pull it off.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Mage and 30 Spears.*

First mage is painted, thinking of adding stars to the black on his robes, and redoing the orange as it looks a bit pale.
First thirty spears are done, a few need bases finishing off. Thats a third of them done now which feels good. Island of blood elves are now assembled, but wont be painting them for a while yet. Only once i have painted up;

60 more spears
18 archers
7 DPs
2 mages
2 chariots
Bolt thrower

Will i allow myself to get started on my IoB bits and then the dragon comes last of all!

Also i apologise for such tiny pictures before, i was thinking the limit on image size was the same as the size in signatures. Here is a decent sized photo for you all anyway, and if there are any photos from before that you would like to see larger, please let me know and ill repost them!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I intend to do golden/bronze armour on my characters certainly, aswell as unit champions and eagle riders, and possibly my swordmasters to pull them out of the crowd.
Good to hear more thoughts on the colour of the dragon again, all the talk of an orange dragon, and the decision to make black a more prominent theme through my army is giving me thoughts of lava/magma... we shall see. 
Im not hugely happy with the leopard skin on the 'eagle' and might repaint it in tiger stripes. I want to keep the griffon white stripes though, im very proud of the paint job and dont want to risk loosing it. Also, it perhaps makes it look more aged, like a silver back gorrila. 
Good to hear all your thoughts as always and thankyou for the extra advice and support!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Chariot, BSB, Spears, Mounted Mage WIP's*

Nearly fully assembled spearmean, a few need repainting (on the left hand side of the photo) they were some second hand bits i got. Aim to have all 90 complete at the end of next week, as well as my princes and the first two chariots. 
Slightly fuzzy picture of my WIP BSB and Mounted Mage, not too clear but gives you an idea of the direction im taking them in. 
Love to hea your thoughts on all soon!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Free Hand DP banner, New Design!*

Didnt like the green Wyrm banner design i had on the DPs, so iv gone for this instead. One the reverse of the flag ill be painting the winged gem.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*What do you want to see?*

In an effort to generate a little more interest here, what would you like to see me paint next? Im extremely bored of painting up ranked units and fancy a change. 

A- Dragon
B- IoB Griffon (Bald Eagle)
C- IoB Mage
D- IoB Reavers

Also, any suggestions for a design for the dragon prnces banner would be very much appreciated! I a not at all happy with the ones iv done so far, i want to keep the orange border and black background and use a white emblem. 

Comment what you'd like to see! Would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

dragon! 

sorry I haven't replied, I absolutely love them, till you've tried painting them you don't know how hard it is to get them looking this good


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha no need for apologies!!  Thankyou, yeah its taken a lot of repainting till iv been happy with these guys!! Think ill get started on the Dragon then. Looks like hes gunna be blue then...


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*You asked for it, DRAGON! and tiger griffon...*

Decided to get cracking on some beasties, have gone with blue for the dagon (whch was infact the colour i liked the idea of the least :L not sure how to do this) and my second 'eagle'. Very early WIPs still, but its a taster of whats to come. 
Also, please dont be alarmed by the shiny sheeniness of the dragon atm, its just wet paint. Its not going to be glossy!


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

The freehand on that banner is nice.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the tiger stripes theeeeeeeeeey're great! (sorry, couldn't help myself  )

Overall liking the look of the army too and looking forward to seeing more done.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Artofresin, Thankyou very much! I think i might keep the banner design, cant think of anything else and it took a while.

Turnip, hahaa oh god... :L Ok he's now always going to be Tony from now on. Glad you like him! Should have given him a greenstuffed neckachief! 

Thanks for your comments again


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Dragon + Tony WIP's*

Just further stages of the big blue dragon and Tony.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I have a High Elf Army myself that I've only painted ten men of, and it pains me to think they won't look this good! 

Really like the colours and style of your painting mate! 

+repatitis


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh whats in your collection? Im always interested to hear about what other fantasy players (especially HE players) have! Would be great to see how you paint your elves aswell  Thankyou very much!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

My ten Sword masters so far:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=98810&page=3 very last post on that page. 

So far it's just two of the island of blood boxes, and an extra box of cavalry, dragon princes, archers, spearmen. Aiming to start on either them or my Deathskulls after the SW log is finished, still undecided!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*SM's*

Those look great! The face on the champion is excellent, and the silver is very clean. Metalics are the one thing i aim to improve for my elves because i feel my metals look a little too dirty for High Elves. Look great though! You should post more pictures of them soon 

Infact looking back over your wolves your skin painting is amazing! Again skin is a problem area for me.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Skin wise I used to build up from a dark brown colour to bronze flesh, but it took so long it drove me nuts. An easier way to a similar effect, is bronzed flesh, wash with brown shade (vajello) or a brown GW wash, then highlight with Bronzed flesh. Takes a fraction of the time with almost exactly the same results! 

The original wolf lord was the original method and the last few blokes are the normal method and pretty much the same  will post up a lil guide on my plog for you tomorrow if you want?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Basing step by step! Tony!*

I said earlier in my log that i would show you all how i do my bases, and im a gu of my word! So here is a quick visual step by step of how i paint up and adorn my bases!  Hope this is helpfull! 
Also a little more on Tony!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Lothern Sea Master*

The champion of my giant horde of seaguard (90 strong). Painted like the other champions and combat charcaters in my army to help him stand out from the silver rank and file. Im particularly pleased with the smple blend on his sword, and the gems on his armour. Love to hear your thoughts as always so please leave a comment after you've looked at my blog!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thanks!*



Grins1878 said:


> Skin wise I used to build up from a dark brown colour to bronze flesh, but it took so long it drove me nuts. An easier way to a similar effect, is bronzed flesh, wash with brown shade (vajello) or a brown GW wash, then highlight with Bronzed flesh. Takes a fraction of the time with almost exactly the same results!
> 
> The original wolf lord was the original method and the last few blokes are the normal method and pretty much the same  will post up a lil guide on my plog for you tomorrow if you want?


Thankyou thats great  Yeah if you could post a guide that would be brilliant, as at the moment my elf flesh is very basic and im not overly happy with it. Thankyou very much.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Have gruelingly assembled 5 phoenix guard so far. I hate these guys. Sure thel look lovely eventually, but my god it has taken me over three hours to put the buggers together  I dont know that i dare buy another ten.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Elite Infantry Update*

Just a quick update on how my elite infantry are coming on. Trying to differentiate the units by use of different metal/wash combinations for the armour and then using the same colour set to do details. Have finished the first phoenix guard -base, spotted that i need to wash his face though. 
Also have finished a seaguard. Its not too clear here but the sword master has a green wash over his armour and blade, which will be re highlighted to bring back the glitteryness. Love to hear what you all think so far!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this army looks amazing, I would love to see a whole army pic 
your elves have almost perswaded me to make a blue-white elf group to go with my empire


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou! Thats high praise from such an accomplished painter as yourself. Ill get a shot.of the force so far if you like, nearly have every unit now so it should give yiu a good idea of what the army is like. Funnily enough i have been thinking about making a small empire contingent (marienburgers most likely, or some other breed of sailors) as an add on list to keep me from getting bored!
Good to hear from you, cheers


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Loving the phoenix guard. Everything is just so clean and the bronze is beautiful. You certainly did those models justice. They take a crapton of time to put together (I made a huge horde for a giggles list) but they are worth it in gaming terms and especially when they look like that. 

I'm liking the blue dragon, and of course the griffon looks great. 

Perhaps you could put up a guide on how you converted/reposed the dragon (unless I missed one somewhere, I'll have to check). Like the basing tutorial, that was nice. 

Swordmasters look beautiful. 

Next painting wise I'd say white lions if you haven't already. A gold mail on them would look great and they give expert painters a chance to really stand out. Which you definitely are. Probably one of my favorite high elf armies paint-wise I've seen in maybe forever. Or try your hand at a Tyrion - now there is a beautiful model. 

And while I am not a big painting long person, I will be checking up to see how this continues. I really want to see pictures of your next elves.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Quick Update*



DivineEdge said:


> Loving the phoenix guard. Everything is just so clean and the bronze is beautiful. You certainly did those models justice. They take a crapton of time to put together (I made a huge horde for a giggles list) but they are worth it in gaming terms and especially when they look like that.
> 
> I'm liking the blue dragon, and of course the griffon looks great.
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for all of your compliments on my work. Im not entirely sure id consider myself an expert painter but thankyou! 
Im glad you like the phoenix guard, i was unsure about the bronze armour but i feel its come out well. I have gone over the white and yellow on the cloaks to make it a little bolder, and decided to have a go freehanding the same design on my dragon saddle. Very happy with that aswell! 
Unfortunately the only photos i have of the dragon are the ones i have posted, but id be happy to post a step b step explanation of how i did it (might even tr some sketches) to show how he was done?
Ill be sure to post more tutorials on my models from now on, the majority of my work takes fairly simple steps so hopefully people will be able to take something away from reading my blog!  
Heres a finished sword master aswell, he was a test model but the next four (front rank) are on there way aswell.
Im not sure ill add in White Lions just yet, purely for cost (it was a toss up between lions or phoenix's for now) but ill hopefully get some soon! Only once this rabble is finished though  
Again with tyrion, i dont yet own any finecast/metal models but have characters coming out of my ears, so ill wait untill this lot are finished first before buying more. he is how ever a model im keen to paint!
I cant say how happy i am that you like my army so much, ill hopefully get it all finished soon so i can do some full army shots! 

Thankyou again, Charandris


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good crisp lines there.

My only niggle is the slight black edging on the flames; I think it would pop more if you used red.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou Dave, ah yes, iv not been too happy with the outline on the flames. Its from where ive used a dark blue/grey basecoat for the white and then where the ornage has met it. Unortunately i currently have no red paint, but wil try and fix it with my dark ornage undercoat colour. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sword Masters (Front Rank)*

Front rank of my sword masters are finished! I absolutely love these models, i really do. So much so that im tempted to get more.. Either bump up to a unit of 17 or 24. These guys have taken me the best part of today to finish, though they still need grass adding to their bases. Im excetionaly happy with them though. 
Next up, i intend to finish off my dragon princes.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done.The gold and silver looks very cool. I am painting High Elves right now, too. I will be jumping more into them as soon as I finish three hero models for my Empire army.

I like the Swordmasters, too. I picked up 21 of the metal minis on a cheap ebay auction. They await paint.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thankyou  i love the metal sword mastes, im keeping my eyes out for a cheap bunch on eaby too as i think theyre really cool, and unlike old phoenix or lion models wont date my newer minis so much. Id love to see your empire and elf minis, i dont think.iv spotted them here yet. Where abputs can i see them?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Arch Mage!*

Sorry, i keep getting distracted by one off minis (i just love painting characters!!!) he was on my desk undercoated just waiting for painting... Next really will be either dragon princes or the rest of my spearmen, i promise!
Hope you like him anyway! Think i might try to add some deffinition to the 'planet earth' orb at the top of his staff.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Nice mage. Very nice mage. Do you plan on using any brighter or standout colours anywhere? As of now, everything blends good and nothing is to ostentatious. But are you planning on it?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I like! I only wish the pictures were just a tiny bit bigger (but being technologically inept, I don't know how you could change that...!). I want to see the pretties better!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I do plan to add a new colour to him, its just working out what to add at the moment. :/ other than orange i dont really have any other brighter colours in my army at the moment, so im struggling to think of what to use! Glad you like him so far though!!

Cheers Darvaleth, glad your liking them so far! Unfortunaely those are te biggest images i can do for now, will aim for a better picture quality though!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Arch Mage (Rear)*

Just some rear shots of the arch mage. Still stuch for colour ideas... :/


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking mage, Charandis. I dig how you are keeping suh a coherant theme throughout your army.

As for seeing my minis, they can be found here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78034

They elves are earlier on. I haven't done much with them lately other than build a bolt thrower box and finish cleaning parts for a Lord and BSB. I think I am going to use the next Army Painting Challenge to finish them, though.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Nice to see more Elves!*



KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice looking mage, Charandis. I dig how you are keeping suh a coherant theme throughout your army.
> 
> As for seeing my minis, they can be found here:
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=78034
> ...


Thnkyou very much! Yeah im being quite strict with what clours i use (largely based on what i have available) but i am trying to keep things well uniformed but varied at the same time (if that makes sense? :L ) 
I absolutely love the freehand on your Nobles shield. Be great to see what you do with your new Prince and Noble!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. That was one of the frrst minisI had painted in over eight years, so hearing that it came out well is nice. Not much call for freehand on the Prince and BSB Noble. Their armour and shields are highly detailed scuplts. They will be a royal pain to paint, but should look pretty cool. 

Its the gems that kill me. Thats why every gem in that army will be red. One color to rule them all.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I always found the prospect of painting ggems boggling, but iv found all you really need is a steady hand (which you clearly have) and two or three colours, so that you can block in the gem with the darkest and then just blob a lighter spot on too! The other option is just a colour with a black wash. I immagine youll have lots pf spare shield emblems, do some experiments with those if you fancy


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

When I have that issue I ban myself from painting a character till a squad is 'finished' and as a reward i get to paint something cool


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sword Masters Phoenix Guard rear Ranks WIP*

Sorry for a lack of activity recently, havent been very well. But yeah small update thought id just show a small something to keep things rolling!

P.S Apologies for the crap lighting in these pics!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Kholek*

Oh yeah and also iv been a bit distracted this weekend with this guy... fancied a change from painting elves and the new WoC stuff excited me a bit...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive sculpting on the Shaggoth.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Impressive sculpting on the Shaggoth.


Thankyou again!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Update woo!*

At last a proper update. Have lots and lots of new progress to share with you, all will come in time. Wanted to share these two bits with you all for now though as i feel its my best painting so far, and im very proud of it. 
The ribbon on the axe needs to dry and be given some depth, and he hair isnt quite dry but you get an idea atleast. 
Phoenix guard standard is obviously very much a WIP but wanted to hear your thoughts so far.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid progress.

I like the freehand on the banner.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Flames of the Phoenix*

I fell in love with the Hobbit Eagles, and wanted a pair for my high elf army quite badly. Though i already have two models to use as Great Eagles (My young griffons) and the hobbit eagles dont really match closely enough, and would cause confusion. So, i have decided to convert them into a pair of phoenixes for storm of magic, from the Monstrous Arcanum. 
Heres a quick glimpse of what im doing to make them more 'Screaming flaming firey death chickens' as oposed to the regular chickens.
Love to hear your thoughts so far!!!

Also, Thanks again Dave for your comments!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Phoenix Wings*

Update on the Phoenix, have aimed to create a sort of barring pattern on the wings but by sculpting flames rather than just painting a different colour. Im not sure what colour to paint my phoenixes, im set on the colour of the flames (The same as the standard), but am not sure about the bird itself. Im thinking sooty ash black or a searing hot white. What do you think??


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Painting Phoenix WIP*

Just a quick update on the painting of my phoenix. This has been nightmarish, but im pleased so far. Please do let mw know what you think!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats so very impressive sculpting both on the Shaggoth and those eagles. I thought the same as you when I first saw them, they make awesome additions to a HE army.

Is that shaggoth completely scratch built or have you used a base?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thankyou!*



Jacobite said:


> Thats so very impressive sculpting both on the Shaggoth and those eagles. I thought the same as you when I first saw them, they make awesome additions to a HE army.
> 
> Is that shaggoth completely scratch built or have you used a base?


Thankyou very much! the shaggoth is completely scratch built apart from the head (Juggernaught) and the hand (Giant). Other than that hes just steel wire, milliput and kneadatite (Grenstuff). Oh and a bead and a spring and a stick. Yeah. Glad you like them though!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The second two photographs of the phoenix look quite flat; however if it is as bright as the first photograph suggests then it is looking fiery.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Phoenix; Take2*

The phoenix i was working on was all done, all finished, had made it a bit more tonal (following your comments Dave) and i was really rather very pleased with it. Took it out of my workshop into the kitchen, on the table all ready to photograph with some nice lighting, when disaster struck. Disaster bieng my sisters puppy. I wasnt aware it was able to get onto th table, so thought it safe to turn my back to make a cup of tea. I then here a sickening crunching sound (Like the breaking bones of a.. something cute... a bunny rabbit. Yeah.)

The puppy was lying on the table enjoying chewing up my phoenix. 
So now after a big old raging bad mood ( :angry: ), i have chilled enough to take on starting the second phoenix. I havent done any fancy sculpting on this one, i couldnt be bothered so sorry about that. Ive also adopted a more organic less firey magical look, early days yet. Thinking of adding a wash over the feathers to make them stand out a bit more. Also the beak and legs are only basecoated, and i havent forgotten the feet ive just kept them un attched while painting or they just snap off. 

Love to hear your thoughts on this as always! 
Cheers guys.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Charandris said:


> I then here a sickening crunching sound (Like the breaking bones of a.. something cute... a bunny rabbit. Yeah.)
> 
> The puppy was lying on the table enjoying chewing up my phoenix.


My condolences for your tragic loss... the puppy probably thought the phoenix was a tasty meal!

Anyway, we've been following your project log and gathering as much inspiration as we can for our painting project so thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thankyou!*



Wookiepelt said:


> My condolences for your tragic loss... the puppy probably thought the phoenix was a tasty meal!
> 
> Anyway, we've been following your project log and gathering as much inspiration as we can for our painting project so thanks a bunch!!!


Wow, im thrilled that my painting has actually inspired other hobbyists for their own work, especially for such a new young hobbyist such as your daughter! 

Im sure Twiggy (the puppy/devil spawn) did enjoy her snack, ah well :L I won a nice lot on ebay just recently and reading your comment has put me back in a positive mood so thankyou  I will be sure to update again soon with some nice new pictures!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

How old and what breed is the destroyer??

I know your puppy pain, ours ( Welsh Springer Spaniel) chewed the crap out of a metal Biovore when she first arrived in the house. I pick up the chewed mini every so often and fill a bit here and there but my hearts really not in it.


Great to see a WHF plog moving a long at a good pace keep at it.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Charandris said:


> Wow, im thrilled that my painting has actually inspired other hobbyists for their own work, especially for such a new young hobbyist such as your daughter!


Hahaha... not only inspiring, she's taken a fancy to your big blue dragon (High Elf Lord on Dragon?) and has started the "puppy-eyes" routine to see if I would cave and get that for her!!!

She's been having gaming sessions/lessons with the GW fellas & seniors in school and has decided that she quite fancies the High Elf army. At the same time she's also keen on the Skaven Hell Pit Abomination to crush the opposing army. Looks like B-days and X'mas prezzies are going to be of a certain theme from now on!!!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Cheers Guys*



Wookiepelt said:


> Hahaha... not only inspiring, she's taken a fancy to your big blue dragon (High Elf Lord on Dragon?) and has started the "puppy-eyes" routine to see if I would cave and get that for her!!!
> 
> She's been having gaming sessions/lessons with the GW fellas & seniors in school and has decided that she quite fancies the High Elf army. At the same time she's also keen on the Skaven Hell Pit Abomination to crush the opposing army. Looks like B-days and X'mas prezzies are going to be of a certain theme from now on!!!


Its a lovely kit it really is, i very much enjoyed it! Im glad she likes it  She seems to be a fan of smashy monsters like myself! Its is indeed a High elf lord on star dragon! The theme for prezzies may change yet, as she might get caught by the shiny attraction if some nice new bits come out this year  Its great that there is a good community to encourage her with the hobby where you are!



Viscount Vash said:


> How old and what breed is the destroyer??
> 
> I know your puppy pain, ours ( Welsh Springer Spaniel) chewed the crap out of a metal Biovore when she first arrived in the house. I pick up the chewed mini every so often and fill a bit here and there but my hearts really not in it.
> 
> ...


Shes an Irish Terrier, litteraly a red furred devil!! I found it very difficult to pick up the second half of the eagle kit to do this second one after the previous incident, so i understand wha you mean!

Im glad your also enjoying my plog, hearing comments from you guys is what keeps me going!


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Charandris said:


> I then here a sickening crunching sound (Like the breaking bones of a.. something cute... a bunny rabbit. Yeah.)


Ouch. Sorry to hear this, man.

But good job picking up another Eagle to paint. It looks really good so far. 

Looking forward to more updates from a fellow WFB'r! :victory:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thanks*



Saulot said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear this, man.
> 
> But good job picking up another Eagle to paint. It looks really good so far.
> 
> Looking forward to more updates from a fellow WFB'r! :victory:


Its ok haha im past it now, the dog still gets major evils wheneer i see her but im ok :L Thanks  Im annoyed about losing the sculpting work, but i much prefer the paint scheme on this one, i feel it fits better with my colection. 
Right, im off to do some more painting get this guy finished and on his base so ill post some more this afternoon!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Phoenix! Again! Yay!*

Moooore on the phoenix, he is done now (although in the pictures i forgott to paint his feet but theyre done now too). Would love to hear what you think of him as always!
On a side note, im a very happy guy as i have just recieved a lot from ebay (came a good week early!! :O ) which is more than what i expected to get. The picture on the auction was terrible, and the description was sparsely detailed. So i wasnt too sure of what i would be getting, but thought hey ill wack a bid on and see how we go. I got:

8 silver helms (current)
12 shadow warriors (metal, i think 6th ed? Lovely models!!)
7 metal archers
a metal Bolt thrower and crew (looks like the current one, not the two tiered one)
a plastic bolt thrower and crew
a metal trianoc chariot with crew (Im extatic with this as its covered in dragon details and is perfect as a swap out for my caledorian prince in chariot! )

All for... A whopping... £18. Yeah. One of my best buys on ebay i think! Will get cracking on these guys once more of my original force is done!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Shadow Warrior + BSB Noble*

BSB Noble finished, and a shadow warrior test model!  Let me know what you think please!


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Caledorian Chariot*

Apologies for the wet wash layer and the poor lighting. Very tired and wanted to get out of my workshop tonight, plus the night time caught up with me quickly and so i was losing light fast hense the hasty photography. 
Old sixth ed trianoc chariot pulled by two steeds from prince/noble sets.
Have a prince/noble in progress to go on the back of him, who will also double up as a foot guy as he fits perfectly on the back of here on a 20mm base.
Love to hear your thoughts, will post better quality pics when the noble is finished and mounted on it!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is some really great work. I love the chariot. Keep up the good work


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> This is some really great work. I love the chariot. Keep up the good work


Thankyou very much!


----------

